# Trailer SCAM!!



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Several clues for these craigslist scams. The price is to good to be true, the owner is always in another location, the written add does not flow right (ie english is probably not their native language) and they want you to send a check. 

Most scams are in the autos for sale section. Read that section every day and you'll quickly learn to spot scam posts.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have seen the same scam but the story is a deployed soldier, can ship yadda yadda, I screwed with them for awhile, said great deliver to Ft Lee VA, Ill send you th emoney, course they wanted the whole wire BS,,, I said great I'll just pay the shipper in cash, "when the trailer shows up"
back and forth like that a bit, played games fo rawhile. was entertaining briefly


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

the other thing people do to see if it is true it to tell the seller you have a friend or you your self can go look at the trailer to check it out -they run like the wind more fun is to ask them if it has stuff like a tail holder or dose it come with skis for winter use- the new scamer will say yes


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Loveduffy, that's too funny xP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

If you love that then spend some time perusing this board: 419 Eater - The largest scambaiting community on the planet!. This forum is dedicating to scamming the scammers, some pretty darn funny stuff there.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the warning. I actually found my trailer on craigslist a month ago, but nobody was getting money from me until I saw the trailer and brought a knowledgeable person with me. I didn't want to get duped.


----------



## benbo30 (Mar 14, 2012)

i have seen these scams not only with trailers , but with cars , homes for sale and more , its ridiculous , i just cant believe how many now a days still fall for it being there are warnings about this every where now.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, this scam is all over the place and been there for years. In fact I had fun couple times contacting so-called "buyers" and trying to "buy" the trailer. :lol:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> Yeah, this scam is all over the place and been there for years. In fact I had fun couple times contacting so-called "buyers" and trying to "buy" the trailer. :lol:


Be warned - part of getting your response is to get your e-mail address.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I have see this trailer picture posted with another scam. This is one popular scam type trailer.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the free shipping part. On CBC radio a few years back some enterprising fellows decided to have some fun with a scammer. They let the scammer think he has convinced them to send a sizeable certified cheque for whatever. One fellow told him he'd have to drive his accountant to the bank as he himself couldn't sign. They had recorded sounds like they were in traffic because this guy was now on their cell phone. Just as they are supposedly across the street from the bank, the accountant runs out into the traffic, brakes squeal and the guy is supposedly hit. The scammer was frantic as he really thought he'd duped these guys. I hadn't laughed that hard in a long time. The guys were brilliant.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I had this whilst searching for a horse, and let me tell you they get you hook line and sinker.

Was the husbands horse, they were isn a crash and she is unable to communicate vocally anymore, he died. Looking for a good home for the horse, important over anything, and would like to know more info, riding experience etc.. seemed to know what she was walking about.
And then all of a sudden the horse is in Finland, and I pay half before the horse is transported to me, and then pay the rest when I get him, including two saddles and a bridle.

I did like loveduffy, played along, then said I oculd fly over and meet the horse before I buy as the flights weren't that expensive.

I found the same advert for the same horse saying it was in different places all over the world. 

I didn't get a response LOL.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I found the same young gypsy stallion, on about 4 different locations around the world one seperated by a large ocean.


----------



## cbsh9898 (Mar 11, 2012)

I had the same thing from FreeHorseAds.com. Twice ! The scam fell apart when I started asking questions. It was a "divorcee" angle. Said "she" was in Columbus. I said "Great, I'm 2 hours away. Let's set up a time." She said "Oh, I'm in Chicago now and I can't be around for everyone that wants to see my trailer but you can send the money to a title company." Thanks, but no thanks. Beware !!!!


----------



## hel (Mar 9, 2012)

Had that happen on Craigslist to about 3 years back on a truck. Good thing I caught it quickly on the first email. Makes you think of what could have happened! That's why I am seriously cautious when it comes to Craigslist anymore.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> Be warned - part of getting your response is to get your e-mail address.


I know. I have special "fake" one for such emails. :wink:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a scammer try to buy a saddle from me! The english was horrible and he was buying it as a gift....yadda yadda yadda. He wanted to send me the money and have a friend come pick it up at my house. Oh really? He was in Africa working on a ship and the saddle was going to go to some other state. All he needed was my bank information to wire the money to.......yeah and I fell off the turnip truck yesterday Dude.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I found the same young gypsy stallion, on about 4 different locations around the world one seperated by a large ocean.


The same horses are for sale from every state of the union on some horse sites. You would think the websites would catch them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DressageDreamer said:


> I had a scammer try to buy a saddle from me! The english was horrible and he was buying it as a gift....yadda yadda yadda. He wanted to send me the money and have a friend come pick it up at my house. Oh really? He was in Africa working on a ship and the saddle was going to go to some other state. All he needed was my bank information to wire the money to.......yeah and I fell off the turnip truck yesterday Dude.


That's quite a norm. Especially if you post on craigslist you get all kinds of emails like "do you still sell the items, can you send pics and condition, and how much you want". I just ignore them in 1st place.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

It was a reply for Equinenow.com. I know what you mean about Craigslist though. If they don't use the keyword I tell them to use when replying, I won't even open the email.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Learning the hard way*

I know this is slightly off topic, just thought I'd state from experience that make sure you buy a horse trailer that has the seller's name on the title and the seller signs off. 

I'm going through this nightmare right now as I just recently bought my first horse trailer and couldn't get it registered because of this. :evil: Yesterday after I got some advice, I called the previous owner to get this mess straightened out and sent the title certified mail with a check so I can pay for the title to be placed in her name. Then she can sign off on it. By the way, that is something she should have taken care of herself and I didn't make the check out to her, made it out to Registration Fee Trust. I am trying to take the high road as you generally get more accomplished being nice.

I have been told that technically it is not a legal sale until she signs off on the title so if she can't get it back in her name I should return it and get my money back or take her to small claims court. I'm sure that's not going to go over well. Not to mention I drove almost 200 miles one way to get this trailer. I did have a purchase contract and I am not the type of person that would haul someone to court. I prefer peaceful outcomes. She seemed nice about doing that for me on the phone, but she also never got it registered her reasoning was because she doesn't want to give the government any more money. Well who does, but there is a right and wrong way to do things. I did question the fact that she didn't have it in her name, now I'm just kicking myself for believing it wasn't going to be a big problem. Please no you should have known better comments, that's not going to make me feel better.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would of not thought of that so thank you and sorry that you have to go thought this If the people do not do the right thing I would tell the seller that you will return the trailer and no only get you money back but they should reimburse you for the gas and time -maybe that would help to get them to help get it done


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

loveduffy said:


> I would of not thought of that so thank you and sorry that you have to go thought this If the people do not do the right thing I would tell the seller that you will return the trailer and no only get you money back but they should reimburse you for the gas and time -maybe that would help to get them to help get it done


Thank you


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

MLS has it correct, so don't reply to them, AND report ad as scam.

And funny how many of them are on cruise ships. 

Another tip off is they don't want you to reply through the selling site, but to their e-mail only.


----------

